# Sheep on the half shell?



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone here ever grilled them? If so, would you mind sharing the particulars?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

look in the recipes and such...a great way to grill sheephead and redfish...


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Half-shelled is about the easiest way to cook fish in the world!

Get the grill HOT! Place filets scale side down. Pour italian dressing over it. Close the lid, turn the heat to low, and drink beer for 25 minutes while it cooks.When it's done use a spatula to seperate the meat from the skin and put on plates to serve.

Grilling is good too, but the meat is very flaky. Use heavy aluminum foil or better yet, turning baskets. You can use italian dressing, or make a basting sauce with melted butter, garlic powder, lemon pepper or other spices.NOT too much seasoning though because the flavour of the fishis mild and succulent.

Here's some more... http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=17598&posts=18


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Grilling is the only way I do Sheephead. I just gut-n-gill them, put lemon slices in the cavity and put them on a hot grill.Same thing for Tripletail.


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the input... I am going this afternoon and hope to try this tonight!!!!!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Lucked up on a really nice 25 inch black drum under garcon Sunday afternoon. (Gulp! New Penny). SO had Black Drum on 1/2 shell. Just as good if not better than sheepies and reds. 

Coated wtih olive oil, and sprinkled with Greek Seasoning, lemon slices. Grilled about 15 min and was Delicious!! And there is verturally no cleanup.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Lil' Scout (3/11/2008)*Grilling is the only way I do Sheephead. I just gut-n-gill them, put lemon slices in the cavity and put them on a hot grill.Same thing for Tripletail.


i like them this way because its less to clean. im not afraid to clean any fish by any means, but DANG, sheepshead and triggers can frustrate me sometimes. 

ive also heard baking them whole (gutted) and stuffing tons of frozen corn in the cavity is good because the moisture from the corn keeps the sheep meat quite moist. i havent tried it yet, but plan to soon.


----------

